# What Would SPs Do?



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Taken from this thread:

Here's the scenario:You suddenly have 100 million dollars in the bank of your choice. If you spend funds, your account will be topped back up within a week. There is no threat of losing this money, no power on Earth could take it from you. The stability of this money is not dependent on governments, banks... etc. If the bank were to blow up next week the funds would find their way back to you through an alternate route.Now, how does your day to day life change? What sort of things will you do now that you have unlimited means?

Please think beyond SP stereotypes and give your most truthful response. Anything goes and no dream is too small or too strange. If you would honestly love to bathe in a tub of whipped cream every morning, perfect. Own a pet mountain lion? Fine. Destroy the (hypothetical) planet? Fair enough.

I'm interested in seeing how the answers differ between temperaments.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I would buy a house and get myself set up with healthcare etc.

Then, I would buy my family members houses and offer to fund businesses/education for them. And I would throw a big party for my family to celebrate. And I'd get my dad to a chiropractor and a doctor--especially.

Then I would start an international fair-trade business--and a local coop to help people afford housing. I would try to spread the wealth to those who don't have access. Oh--yeah, probably an eco-tourism business. I don't know about funding existent charities/businesses--I would prefer to start new ones and give wealth to those who haven't had access to it previously. 

Then I would take a vacation to somewhere with very few people and a lot of nature. 

And my house would be set up with a greywater system and a biological water purification system...oh yeah, and I'd definitely create a new animal shelter in our community...with bigger areas for the animals and a place for the old ones who don't get adopted, so they can live out their lives in peace and happiness.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> Taken from this thread:
> 
> Here's the scenario:You suddenly have 100 million dollars in the bank of your choice. If you spend funds, your account will be topped back up within a week. There is no threat of losing this money, no power on Earth could take it from you. The stability of this money is not dependent on governments, banks... etc. If the bank were to blow up next week the funds would find their way back to you through an alternate route.Now, how does your day to day life change? What sort of things will you do now that you have unlimited means?
> 
> ...


I misread as 1 million dollars, but wow, 100 million 

First, I'll probably hire a top chef to cook me whatever food I want.
Then I'll travel to places that I always want to go and really spend some time staying in certain spots
Save up enough money in case I'm seriously ill at some point in my life.
Fund education
Fund social workers

One thing I've once dreamed of doing is to buy a decent 20-stories-residential building at downtown and rent the units at really low prices, like $100 a month, to the poor who can prove that he is in poverty or has great economic difficulty. And I need a system to accurately identify the qualifications. At ground level I would build a nice bar with free beer and wine, a nice restaurant with super great food in super low prices, and a free gym, probably a library on the second floor.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

uncertain said:


> I misread as 1 million dollars, but wow, 100 million
> 
> First, I'll probably hire a top chef to cook me whatever food I want.
> Then I'll travel to places that I always want to go and really spend some time staying in certain spots
> ...


Well, the money is technically infinite, so you could spend as much of it as you want without running out.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> Well, the money is technically infinite, so you could spend as much of it as you want without running out.


I just realized this and edited a little bit


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd setup a space colony (with artificial gravity of course). Within the colony there will be a huge lake, some forests (sans insects...ew), a metropolitan area filled with interesting people and hot chicks etc. So everyday I'd either spend time on a yacht, do some hunting, or other zero-gravity space activities right outside the colony.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I feel like we already did this topic at some point...but anyway-

1)The infinite money thing is just silly, because if the money's actually infinite, I could buy EVERYTHING which would mean the money isn't worth anything and the whole scenario is a paradox that collapses on itself.

2) Buy a radio station/sports franchise/restaurant, get a personal trainer & chef, pay off all debts/expenses that everybody I know has, give everybody who wants a job a job, feed all the hungry people, start making the movies/tv shows I want to make, run for political office with hilarious campaign ads, etc etc etc

3) Two chicks at the same time.


You can just pick whichever answer you like best. :tongue:


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Fat Bozo said:


> 1)The infinite money thing is just silly, because if the money's actually infinite, I could buy EVERYTHING which would mean the money isn't worth anything and the whole scenario is a paradox that collapses on itself.


Not necessarily. The money doesn't have to come out of nowhere, it can simply be re-wired back to you through other channels. You aren't necessarily adding to the sum-total of the world's wealth, the 100 million is coming to you from somewhere else.



> 2) Buy a radio station/sports franchise/restaurant, get a personal trainer & chef, pay off all debts/expenses that everybody I know has, give everybody who wants a job a job, feed all the hungry people, start making the movies/tv shows I want to make, run for political office with hilarious campaign ads, etc etc etc
> 
> 3) Two chicks at the same time.


Awesome. I say combine these and you're good.


----------



## Aquc (Apr 18, 2012)

99 million would go to charity. The rest would be split between making my family and friends lives easier, getting an accountant, buying in food rather than cooking, motorbikes/track days (probably corresponding medical care), and a private savings account. What? Anything left in the main account after a week is wasted, it makes sense to do that.

I would also lie about the amount of money I had access to. It would be a large enough figure to support my lifestyle, but not so high they think I've lost track of reality. Oh, and all gifts would be anonymous.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

The thing I thought about before would be to create some kind of place for homeless where they have the base needs and never any pressure to start doing anything except pick up after themselves basically, but at the same time get the opportunity to do some kind of work in return for a salary. From there I imagine it being the step between the street and actually being able to pull themselves out of the gutter. How can you land a job when you can't even access a shower or clean clothes?

In the long term I would like to push the organization to be driven without my financial support, and perhaps mostly so because I can imagine it being something to be proud of, to actually be able to not feel like a dead weight on society while at the same time helping yourself.

This is so important that I'll write it again: this will be completely voluntary in all aspects, no one is forced to work or whatever. 

Once that doesn't need my help I'll figure out something else. The main thing is that I won't be afraid to lose capital, I have well above my ears.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

I would pay off my mom's house and buy the extra one my grandparents have so that I could live in it. I would buy my dream car:








but beyond that... I just wouldn't work. I would write and write and write and bail my dysfunctional ESTJ friend out of jail time and time again.


----------



## Maddygirl4932 (Feb 28, 2012)

I know I'd save a lot for my college funds considering my family isn't the wealthiest out there, probably buy a new laptop, some clothes...after that I'd probably give money to that abused animal shelter commercial; you know, the one with the animals that look like their crying? Always gets me to cry so I'd definantly have to do that one. Also, I'd probably buy some MBTI books to read during school. Other than that, I'd spend it to further my education after college and for whatever arises (family issues included).Oh! And I may create my fantasy world by having someone paint it on the walls of my room! That would be nice


----------

